# Wood Fired Pizza Oven



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Does anyone have one in their backyard.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

*pizza*

Not yet but im sure thinking of making one. ive already started looking at different plans. Trying to learn as much as i can then im going for it.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I saw on DIY network that they cost around 10k. I'll just stick with my pizza stone for that price.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/2002-10-01/Build-Your-Own-Wood-Fired-Earth-Oven.aspx
http://www.traditionaloven.com/
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-build-a-Pizza-Oven/
http://heatkit.com/html/projects.htm#domestic ovens
http://www.fornobravo.com/forum/
http://www.ozarkdreams.com/BrickOven.htm

A lot of links here:

http://heatkit.com/html/bakeoven.htm

They have a Premade Pizza Oven Dealer in Austin. Kind os pricey though!
http://www.fornobravo.com/store/


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The ones they use in Italy (Rome) are the "half-dome" style. Put that pizza on a "flat Metal shovel", and it takes about 20-30 sec's before it's done. Their "breads" are so fantastic...thats what makes the pizza. Certain olive oils are priority when cooking breads their. I have not eaten finer bread, than in Italy...1974


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I would love to have one, but it is way too expensive, not to mention a large undertaking. I hear that the Big Green Egg works very well as a pizza oven with the correct mods. That will probably be the next thing in my reportoire.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Ummm. I sure bet those pizzas taste good. Thanks for all the links.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Procrastinator thanks for the links, I spent hours reviewing this information and am high on the topic now. I have been planning on building an outdoor kitchen for a while and want to incorporate a wood fired oven in the mix. Have you built on yourself? Appreciate the info. Gary


----------



## apilinariosilvia (Jun 13, 2019)

*Yes, I have portable pizza oven in my backyard*

Using ilFornino professional series wood fired pizza oven from almost 4 weeks and it cooks pizza perfectly!!


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Iâ€™d love to have one too!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Big green egg makes awesome wood fired pizza and bread at a fraction of the cost. You can also grill and smoke on it. 

Wood fired pizza ovens are cool, but you got to really love pizza to justify the cost and the space they take up. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

